
US inaction is hurting the chance for peace in Libya - jamesdd
https://thehill.com/opinion/international/490917-us-inaction-is-hurting-the-chance-for-peace-in-libya
======
duxup
I guess they could nominate that guy.

But as it notes Libya is just a game being played by a lot of players acting
mostly on their own and I suspect little regard for the locals or peace.

